# Remote controlled motorized hideaway license plate frame: $10 off plus free shipping!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save $10 AND get FREE Shipping on our Remote Controlled Motorized License Plate Frame at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Our retractable, hideaway license plate frame is an innovative product that allows you to hide your front license plate away when you want, and show it when you need to.

Simply press the button on the included remote control and the unit will move the plate into position automatically. The transport mechanism included with this kit uses a stainless steel torsion spring that keeps the mount in the stored position and also allows it to move into the displayed position. Go from hidden to displayed in seconds.

*Use promo code NOWUSEEIT* on your order until Februrary 15, 2013. Click below to go shopping:

----------------

*Remote Controlled Hideaway License Plate Frame at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



_________

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

